# CB&Q on Amtrak train



## jargonlet (Dec 21, 2011)

I was in Hurricane WV today and caught the tail end of an Amtrak. I didn't see the engines but it was a bunch of Amtrak cars but on the tail end were two CB&Q California Zephyr cars. The first was a California Zephyr coach, I believe. I'm not really sure because I got excited about the California Zephyr Observation Car on the tail end. Does Amtrak own these cars or were they private owned or was this an excursion train?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

They were probably privately owned. I have heard amtrak will pull
private cars for a fee. Cars must be certified and meet all standards.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Google Amtrak and private rail cars, they will add your car to their train. $1.90 to $2.10 a mile!! Plus a whole lota extra fees.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Amtrak's Sunset Limited had 2 private cars tagged onto
the rear the time I got to ride it. One was a big 'heavy weight'

Don


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

JackC said:


> Google Amtrak and private rail cars, they will add your car to their train. $1.90 to $2.10 a mile!! Plus a whole lota extra fees.


Add to that the fact that they have to meet all current ICC regulations for passenger equipment and you have serious coin involved. Saw a trainload of them following an Amtrak special heading north from New Orleans over the the drawbridge in Manchac, La.


----------

